

Can E15 Gasoline Really Damage Your Engine? - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/alternative-fuel/biofuels/e15-gasoline-damage-engine?click=pp

======
pedalpete
the article seems alarmist. I live in Canada where we too use high
concentrations of ethanol in our fuels.

There is such thing as anhydrous ethanol, which wikipedia points out is used
as a fuel <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol>. Doesn't say if anhydrous
ethanol is used as a fuel additive.

